# Iasca event and Meet & Eat - April 3rd in Blacksburg, VA



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

So everything is ready to go for the IASCA show and Meet & Eat!!!!!! 

Happening April 3rd in Blacksburg,VA

Here is the link to the IASCA show...

Virginia SQ Showdown

For those who would like to come over after the show to my house for a BBQ and to hang out please post here and I will PM you my address.

I hope to see a lot of you guys April 3rd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Would one need to compete in order to get some assistance?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

As Rick said, I in conjunction w Team Diyma, am hosting the IASCA SQC portion of the show. This is Sound Quality ONLY. no Install. no RTA. No SPL.
SQC judge will be Dave Edwards

Entry Fee $25 for non members $20 for IASCA Members

What I am hoping to have happen, is with the rebirth of IASCA in the US, that we can get enough people interested, competing and qualified for IASCA North American Championships which is held during Spring Break Nationals 2012.
Then we can have one big caravan down to SBN 2012.


We will also be having a special event during/after the BBQ Meet at Ricks. 
A chance to win some cash!!!

So all those who plan to attend, please pick ONE TRACK and ONE TRACK only for system evaluation. Basically your goto track for evaluating an SQ system, and have it ready if you want to participate.


any questions about the show please ask. This is pretty informal, so nothing to stress out about--but Dave will have his judging hat on, so a chance to see how your car fairs from a great SQ judge in critical listening mode against other similar cars in your class.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Would be a cram session fosho to get myself set to go.... lol


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Would one need to compete in order to get some assistance?


NO you donot need to compete. Show is just a way to get your feet wet in competition to realize that it isnt as big of a deal as people make it seem. also a chance to find out where you are at now and what needs to be done to get farther if needed. and maybe take home some hardware for your efforts

Having built, tuned and also judged many vehicles--Judging and being judged is kind of like an equalizer.
There are times when tuning you focus on an area or areas and maybe overlook something--and even tho you are listening critically, its not really from a scoring perspective.

But please come, hang out, an be a sponge


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, thanks Rick & Mic. I will be at the meet, but I'll have to jump on the road afterward to get back to NC. Is the address of the meet itself on the iasca site?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> NO you donot need to compete. Show is just a way to get your feet wet in competition to realize that it isnt as big of a deal as people make it seem. also a chance to find out where you are at now and what needs to be done to get farther if needed. and maybe take home some hardware for your efforts
> 
> Having built, tuned and also judged many vehicles--Judging and being judged is kind of like an equalizer.
> There are times when tuning you focus on an area or areas and maybe overlook something--and even tho you are listening critically, its not really from a scoring perspective.
> ...


My daily driver had the 3rd gear syncro leave the building and I've been waiting to swap out the tranny.... didn't really need it for the winter..... That and snow tires are still on and snow is due to arrive sat night....

And the one bigun is the ol' lady has to work the weekend.

I have a passive two way front stage, and a four channel amp. It sounds good considering I built it for the "stock" class.

PS what day are you leaving pa?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Wow, thanks Rick & Mic. I will be at the meet, but I'll have to jump on the road afterward to get back to NC. Is the address of the meet itself on the iasca site?


the address is at Vtech is for the show. Meet is at Ricks right after
Hoping to finish judging before 3. and eating BBQ by 330


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Howard and I are leaving Saturday evening and staying over in Blacksburg that night


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Humm... Mind a follower if I manage to work things out?



Mic10is said:


> Howard and I are leaving Saturday evening and staying over in Blacksburg that night


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I plan on making this, and brining the wife down with me... I don't have any idea what track to use for sq so I hope things work out lol.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've decided I must pass on this :-( wouldn't get home till 3-4am and I have class the next day and a decently important test the next :-( 

who will be @ the md meet?


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

looks like work will allow me to come out and watch. No competing for me though. I will bow out due to conflict of interest  







req said:


> I plan on making this, and brining the wife down with me... I don't have any idea what track to use for sq so I hope things work out lol.


I got a few cd's we can try out


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Still very upset about missing this. Damn you military obligations! Have fun guys; someone eat a piece of BBQ and drink a beer for me.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ramos said:


> looks like work will allow me to come out and watch.


That is great to hear! Wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Sure it would . The chokies reside in hillbillyville. Plenty of other fat ******** walking round these parts


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude - That is hilarious!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks ramos 

i need to kill some rattles this weekend though... :uhoh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ramos said:


> I will bow out due to conflict of interest


I feel compelled to do the same since the Vanilla Gorilla tuned my car. I would love to get everyone's feedback though, and if we are going to eat that early - that is certainly doable!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I am sure dave is a stand up guy to let me know if there is a conflict. In those instances I will judge those cars or class


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

OK - cool deal - I'm anxious to hear everyone's system.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I too will have some CDs to test out as well...plus a few freebies


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well hopefully mine does not disappoint too bad. im sure its really not that good.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Lets go guys, we need more people,especially for the IASCA Event.
Great opportunity, IASCA hasnt been present in the Midatlantic in nearly a decade!!!


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

maybe you guys need to contact the local shops and let them know about the event.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ya that sounds like a good idea ;P


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

If I'm going to make this one my wife is going to have to go too. Trying my best on the domestic front to make this happen.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be great - she could get a first hand view of why we do this (I'm not sure what her impression will be afterwards - she might still think it strange). It would be great to meet her finally.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol i bet my wife is going to be a bit weirded out hahah.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

ehh my car is in shambles and sounds like poo. I wouldn't want to subject a judge to that travesty anyway.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

If any of you guys coming in Saturday want to meet Dave and I for Dinner Saturday evening. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

We are less than 4 days away. 

Who is definitely in?

Howard has a buisness trip So I am flyin solo to do the show and hang out.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

im for sure going to be there with my wife!

my buddy jones has extra stuff with work\navy so he cant go. bummer.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm upwards of 95% sure I'm comming. I will be sure tomorrow.


----------



## bryan5969 (May 14, 2008)

So it sounds like you are doing the single judge driver seat comp. Correct? Are you using the 2005 IASCA reference CD? It's too bad you don't have anything brewing on the west coast. Might be able to make that. Glad to see it's back though.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like several guys are going to make it!!!

Should be slot of fun!

See everyone Sunday


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I spent 3 hours today pulling seats.... scrubbing carpet and this and that and I think I removed most of winter...... not all but most.

almost presentable on the inside at least lol.

What hotel are people using?


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Also, the important stuff!!!

I've got all the stuff for burgers, baked beans, potato salad, chips, tea, and limonade.

If you want I steak or something else there is a market 1/2 mile from my house and I'll cook it up on the grill.

Looking forward to hanging out!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I am currently stuck in Daytona Beach (tornados today), but I should still make it on Sat. Night and Sunday.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadly I don't think I can stick around for the BBQ..... 3+ 10.5 = 1:30ish am


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i hope there are more than 5 of us lol 

i dont want to default a SQ win with my lowly setup and poor install skills!! LOL


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Ask any SQ guy, any real SQ guy. It doesn't matter if you win by an a point or 100 points; winning's winning.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so glad that movie quote came to me, it was going to drive me nuts all day.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

lol sorry.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

its still raining here and i have no door panels installed and no door speakers installed!

this is starting to frustrate the **** out of me!!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Get a pop up Tent. I did that one year or drape a big tarp over the car and work that way. When you open the door it will make a quasi tent shelter.

believe me Ive been there, done the installing in an apartment complex for way too long.

but get it playing and I'll see you in blacksburg!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea thats about the gist of it 

im waiting for some caulk to dry. i made some rain guards for the IDQ's. i hope they work well enough.

i need to now fix the tinsel leads for them because they are slapping. pullin out the soldering iron!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I think I'm coming. Will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bowdown lent me a ear... car is tuned, decently clean, full of gas oil has been checked...... I hope to be on the road by 5am so I can stop in DC and check out some cherry blossoms!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Velozity said:


> I think I'm coming. Will know for sure tomorrow.


That would be awesome dude!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well today is the day. i have some last minute work to be doing. gotta go find some screws at the store after i eat my egg and cheese quesadea.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Yard mowed... Check
House clean... Check
Food prepared... Check

Working audio system... Negative ghost rider

But my wife's stock system will do for some points. LoL


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Checking in from my hotel..... Wow that was a long ride.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, looks like I won't be making this one. Pretty bummed.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Mic, my wife and i just got to our respective rooms.gonna go out and do some tuning I think. Where are you staying supra? Mic is at motel8 and we are across the street at holiday in xpress. Headin to dennys for a snack =)


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

minibox said:


> Well, looks like I won't be making this one. Pretty bummed.




That's too bad, I wanted to hear those Thesis'...


I look forward to a fun day tomorrow. Mic, what did you bring if the Bimmer isn't ready? Or is it??


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We ended up @ Hawthorn Suites...... Long story lol. been up since 5am... going to bed. Will be up @ roughly 9:00am tweeking.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

right on. mic and i, well... mostly mic did some stuff in my GTi. it sounds way better than what i had done 

look forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

just spent another hour playing..... I have to say I'm happy! Now please just don't rain on my parade guy's


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

It was nice meeting everyone. Thank you Rick and Amanda for the food, was delicous. Thanks Mic for getting the show together and Dave for judging. I wussed and didn't compete, but still enjoy just hanging out and talking toilet humor.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Hope you guys took pictures, want to see them so I can be more upset about missing this (currently stuck on the ship unable to go anywhere, otherwise I would have been there). Hope it was a good time for all; looks like I will be relocated to Norfolk in the beginning of next year, and on shore duty, so I will definitely be able to make the ones in the future!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, I herd Req and Jason like to talk ****...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic - thank you for putting this event together, and for the constructive feedback on my system.

Rick and Amanda - thank you for the wonderful meal, and the hospitality you provided in your beautiful home.

Dave - thank you for the feedback on the scoring sheet - got some work to do before the next two meets this month. Thank you for another excellent mix disc!

It was great hanging out with everyone, getting sunburned and talking about various potty rooms around the world. Andy, the car sounded fantastic - I want a longer demo at the NC Meet (now you have to be there). Mike, I really want to hear your truck at the next meet as well. Brian, I was too busy recounting stories involving port-a-johns to listen to your car (I'm pretty sure I can't talk you and Sherry into driving down to NC ) Ramos, it is always a pleasure my friend.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The Venue



























Req's VW


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Our fearless leader's car









Brian's car


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow, that syracuse shirt looks huge on me LOL.

had a blast guys, but im exhausted and i needed to post before mic. ill be back on tomorrow to recount my day with you all, and the storys about the unmentionables... :uhoh:


thanks for the tuning session mic. i did learn a lot from watching you do your magic.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for coming out and supporting the 1st IASCA Show in Virginia is pretty close to a decade.

Thanks Dave for judging.
Rick and Amanda for your hospitality

Thank Req for keeping me awake much longer than I needed to be awake, but I was fairly happy with the end result. Need more time when i Have more sleep...so Baltimore would be a good time...

All I know at this point, is I need sleep and that I havent heard so much **** talk in my entire life


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Checking in from my living room.... I thought that ride was never going to end!

As everyone has already stated thanks a ton to everyone involved! 

We had a great time. I got to hear some great sounding cars, (mmm horns) lol. Eat some wonderful food.... Catch a sunburn... what more could ya ask for?

wished I had tried out the few cars I missed. Maybe in NC  

I ended up with some cool new tunes too!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Can't wait for Baltimore. Curious to see how I stack up. Any idea what class the 4-way front stage will put me in?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry this is an essay. But I wanted to thank everyone.

ok, now that i got some sleep, lets recount.

So the drive up on Saturday, that was fun . Basically i didn’t leave until about 5pm because I was trying to get last minute things fixed. But after we got to the hotel we were good. Mic got there right after we did, and he was staying at the super8.

so mic, how was the log cabin\wild cat\dumptruck\pet friendly motel? 

Any who. After a little bit of breakfast at midnight down the street at Denny’s, Mic and I got in the car to start some tuning, and the wife cracked a bottle of wine (that she drank and was feeling quite well lol). Mic got the horns sounding quite nice in my opinion and we got back to our beds around 3am.

Mic woke me up at 8am the following day because he had a dream about how to fix my soundstage. So around 8:45 we were done eating breakfast at the holiday inn and off to find the place where we are supposed to set up shop.

After being kind of lost we arrived to meet rick attempting to set up a little pop-up tent. Then a few guys started to arrive. 

Mic, thank you for helping with the car for the past few weeks. The late night tune was especially helpful. if I call correctly though, you were the one who kept me up!! hahah, I kept quiet and let you tell me when we were done lol. You also told me i have to be at the Baltimore meet, so I guess ill retort with you have to have your BMW at the Baltimore meet! it was great meeting you, and I hope we can get together again sometime.

Ramos thanks for the help back in the day. It was nice to finally meet you and even though your car was a little ghetto the seat rails were pimp, and your kick panels had me fooled.

Dave, thanks for the tips on the GTi and judging the whole thing. I’m sure it gets boring after a few cars lol. I’m glad you liked the trunk baffle that i put together. Lots of people were skeptical about it - but you said that you really liked it yourself, so I’ll take that how it is. Also, you mentioned that you liked the "tomb like doors" and I appreciate it. I spent blood, sweat and tears getting those things the way they are, and they are almost done haha. Also, thanks for the CD too!!

Rick and Amanda, your hospitality was awesome. You have a sweet house and the food was great. Thank you for helping with the event and letting everyone get a little more ass time (lol, there i go again with the potty talk) in the cars at the end. I loved all the memorabilia that you had downstairs! The genesis amp was sweet!

Brian, it was cool that you drove all the way from NY to get there. I hope DC was nice while you and the lady were there. Thanks for the compliments on the system, it was cool hearing your confusion when I said I didn’t have any tweeters above the dash  when i move up state, we can always get together some time to have some more listening time.

Jason, it was nice seeing you and the Beemer again! I’m bummed that I didn’t have more time to listen to it again, but I know I’ll be able to have at it at the end of this month in norf cakalakie (that’s how its spelled right?) just make sure the venue down there has a hole to squat over and maybe a trashcan or two as this venue did not have the proper shade and\or amenities. I’m glad you have a better impression of the horns this time, that’s the difference between a professional and an armature at tuning haha. I’m glad I have more of a reference to compare to now. It’s always a pleasure.
Velozity, Mike I think?? I may be wrong. The aura amps were sweet, that was very impressive right off the bat. I wish I had a few extra minutes to listen to your Toyota, but I really had to make the drive. Kind of weird, the two cars that beat me I didn’t even get to listen to! Bummer – BUT I will be waiting for my DiyMA team member sticker!!!


I had a good time _*talking *****_, but the drive home sucked. I was exausted, sunburnt, thirsty. You name it. But the traffic was not too terrible for it being a Sunday. Fifteen minutes of traffic though the Hampton tunnel in Norfolk at the end was no fun. But I slept great last night.

See you all around!
-andy



ps.

My sunburn is terrible since I had glasses on the whole time.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Can't wait for Baltimore. Curious to see how I stack up. Any idea what class the 4-way front stage will put me in?


the way Mic was explaining it - if you have never competed IASCA before then you would be a ameture or rookie depending on what you modified. Since i permanently modified my doors, and my horns were not in a stock location i was put into Rookie class. I am supposing you will be there too.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

req said:


> the way Mic was explaining it - if you have never competed IASCA before then you would be a ameture or rookie depending on what you modified. Since i permanently modified my doors, and my horns were not in a stock location i was put into Rookie class. I am supposing you will be there too.


Very cool. Ya I have never competed in IASCA. Woo might be like taking candy from a baby. :surprised: Too early to smack talk?

Brian did have alot of positive things to say about your setup. Can't wait to hear it for myself.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Can't wait for Baltimore. Curious to see how I stack up. Any idea what class the 4-way front stage will put me in?


at a minimum youd be in Amatuer in IASCA but more than likely Pro bc of the modifications youve done, imparticular the dash mounted subwoofer.
In MECA youd be in Modex.

Req was in Amateur bc his GTi has been modified, quite heavily to accept speakers of different size.

Rules for both MECA and IASCA are online


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Doesn't really matter to me what class I'm put in. I built my car to fit my needs/wants.. not for a specific class. Hopefully I get to hear the damn thing again soon. Project has went on way too long.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So... after some sleep, homework and food I'd like to say:

Dave you were an a#$$hole when judging ;-) just kidding! after the comment on Sat. night I wasn't sure what to expect outta ya  Thanx for the kind words and taking your time to judge and your efforts in putting the show together. That and demoing your car. oh... and the new skeet disk! 

Mic- Thank you for your hand in getting it together and taking the time to listen to my car. Hope to get some RTA time either in MD or before then.

Rick and Amanda- Thanks so much.... I'm going to kidnap the puppy and the ransom will be the baked bean recipe!  Thank you for the cd too Rick. If you guys do make it to Cooperstown this summer let us know, I make mean boxed mashed potatoes and can Microwave up a dinner like no other!

Jason- Nice meeting ya! and I was I had time to listen to your car.... Maybe NC ;-) lol

To the other "New Yorkers" see ya soon!

Ramos-Thanx again! I didn't know you had anything in your car besides subs till after lunch.... Next time???

PS I'm looking into what it will take to get something together in NY......


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Here's my $.02,

Thank you to all who showed up to support IASCA and diyma.com. First of all, thank you Amanda Sellers for letting 9 strangers take over your nice home and eat up all your burgers and beans (and good sweet tea ). Rick, you da man for orchestrating the whole thing and giving me that awesome DSN disc. Mic, thanks for making it official by hosting the IASCA comp and forcing me to renew my 3 yr old IASCA membership lol. To req and Turbo5upra, nice cars and nice systems. You guys are going to be beasts in the lanes this year. To bartholomey, I absolutely hate that I didn't get to hear the XR3Ms in your Bimmer, but I will definitely try to make the NC meet so that we can swap keys lol. Ramos, keep on keepin' it gangsta with that Alty. It's the ultimate sleeper and even Shaq would be comfy in it! Last but not least, thank you Dave "VG" Edwards for judging and being so "photogenic" the whole afternoon. Here are some pics I took. I won't post the same shots that are already posted:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like good times.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Looks like good times.


was certainly a good time, probably not nearly as much fun as moving a horse but then again..what is:laugh:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you. I really wished i could have made this one.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad I missed this!!!!



Velozity said:


>



Thanx man! Gotta hear the pimp wagon on BBS's.... that's the first time i've seen a suv on them in person......


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mmm... AURA MR series amps FTW.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Rick and I are such a cute couple.....we are registered at Macy's LOL


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Was that right after you accepted his proposal? you have that I'm so happy yet shocked look on your face 




David_Edwards said:


> Rick and I are such a cute couple.....we are registered at Macy's LOL


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for coming!!! It was great to meet some new people and get to hangout and listen to some nice cars!

I just got a new "toy" pics to come... so were going to have to do it again pretty soon. I think everyone will enjoy the new addition downstairs at my house. You will think I've gone crazy when I post some pics...

Later


----------

